# KISS/Crue - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Thursday, Sept 13 Molson Amph.

Only CDN date so far.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Might have to go to this. My girlfriend has never seen Kiss. Won't matter to her who is playing guitar, only that it will be a great show to watch.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I gotta go! I've seen KISS dozens of times starting in '83 but never the Crue!

Kiss lately has been erking me with the makeup stuff though. They did the reunion, now leave it at that. Drop the gimmic's and get back to basics. If it ain't Ace or Peter, don't dress 'em up as such. Get Bruce back.......Revenge was THE TOUR, IMHO.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ThePass said:


> I gotta go! I've seen KISS dozens of times starting in '83 but never the Crue!
> 
> Kiss lately has been erking me with the makeup stuff though. They did the reunion, now leave it at that. Drop the gimmic's and get back to basics. If it ain't Ace or Peter, don't dress 'em up as such. Get Bruce back.......Revenge was THE TOUR, IMHO.


They are fairly ugly people. I would stick to the makeup. But if its a rock and roll show you are looking for you cannot ask for much more than Kiss. Whatever else they may be, they are showman and they give you every pennies worth of the ticket price


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This tour is a joke. My buddy wants to take his wife to the show so I am on there today trying to get him seats and there is basically nothing available? For Kiss and Motley Crue? Give me a a break. There is no less that 6 VIP packages on this show. 3 for Kiss and 3 for Crue. There will be a ton of seats opening up for that one a week before the show I can tell you that. $1500 a seat to meet what's left of Kiss? It's not going to happen.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Me & the missus are going. We have seats in the 3rd row, section 202. Didn't pay out our butts either. Long live Rock n' Roll.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ThePass said:


> Me & the missus are going. We have seats in the 3rd row, section 202. Didn't pay out our butts either. Long live Rock n' Roll.


Shit, Motley Crue has tickets in the 300 section for $250 a seat so you got lucky on that one


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Shit, Motley Crue has tickets in the 300 section for $250 a seat so you got lucky on that one


The Motley website selling them do you mean?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ThePass said:


> The Motley website selling them do you mean?


No, they were on ticketmaster. Section 301 I think it was.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> No, they were on ticketmaster. Section 301 I think it was.


Ticketmaster selling seats in section 301 for 250 a pop??

Ouch!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ThePass said:


> Ticketmaster selling seats in section 301 for 250 a pop??
> 
> Ouch!


They were so called Mötley Crüe VIP seats


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They were so called Mötley Crüe VIP seats


Whats so VIP in that section? Hmmmmm


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ThePass said:


> Whats so VIP in that section? Hmmmmm


Absolutely nothing


----------

